# Detroit prosecutor resigns.



## 17th Irregular (Apr 26, 2015)

Okay to make a long story short in regards to rioting a prosecutor in Detroit said something along the lines of "Simple shoot them, use guns" talking about shooting the rioters. Honestly if they get out of hand it would probably create more rioters but in the long run I think it's a great deterrent. Anyways here's a news link to article.

http://a.msn.com/r/2/BBj2Afd?a=1&m=EN-US

All posted from my phone so excuse any grammar mistakes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The link isn't giving me the story. Searched and found this, from the _Detroit News_.



> Detroit - An assistant Wayne County prosecutor resigned Friday after being disciplined for a Facebook message that said the way to end the violence in Baltimore was to shoot the protesters.
> 
> Criminal defense attorneys and a liberal statewide group said they were glad to see Teana Walsh leave the prosecutor's office.
> 
> ...


The rest of the article:
Wayne Co. asst. prosecutor resigns over Baltimore post


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Whether she thought it should be done, she is right. If you start shooting trouble makers they will stop. 

I can see where it might not be a good idea to post something like that if you are in law enforcement or an officer of the court but that doesn't make her wrong.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you come to deprive me of my rightful property or threaten my family's or my safety or life, you better damn well be prepared to meet your Maker and I'm not talkin' about your daddy.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

If people had any faith that police would distinguish between peaceful protestors and rioters you'd get more agreement. At Kent State the result of that attitude was killing a kid who was just walking to class and wasn't even involved.

Even in the situations we would all agree were riots, how many peaceful protestors were on the street at the same time? Do they deserve to be just gunned down?

It's one thing for a person to defend their own store or other business and shoot someone who breaks in. It is quite another for a cop to shoot someone in the street. Now you have a dead body. Was he a Rioter? a Protestor? a guy just trying to get home? and if the cops get it wrong what then? Are you going to support the family of the dead guy who was doing no wrong?

The official's statement assumes the cops will always get it right. Welcome to Judge Dredd. No thanks.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paraquack said:


> if you come to deprive me of my rightful property or threaten my family's or my safety or life, you better damn well be prepared to meet your maker and i'm not talkin' about your daddy.


Most of them have no clue who their "daddy" is.
Those people deal in sperm doners not "daddies".
Street breeding requires no names.
Merly gateways to a ripe welfare check. 
The Brit's had the solution, .303MK-VII, over a hundred years ago.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Diver,
if a true protester is among looters then he is stupid enough to go down with them.
Where does the line begin between them? I am sure that plenty have crossed the line seeing easy pickings before them.
If there are five guys coming through my door, i am not going to stop and ask each which they are.
They are all going down, or I am.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Two things...

People in official positions should discipline themselves.

Social media is a good way to lose your job, your marriage, etc.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> Two things...
> 
> *People in official positions should discipline themselves*.
> 
> Social media is a good way to lose your job, your marriage, etc.


Unless you are a cop in Baltimore and you catch a black man doing nothing illegal but you can arrest him and hope he doesn't die during the arrest. Then lie about what happened, but who cares any way, police have a tough job so it's all right.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Diver,
> if a true protester is among looters then he is stupid enough to go down with them.
> Where does the line begin between them? I am sure that plenty have crossed the line seeing easy pickings before them.
> If there are five guys coming through my door, i am not going to stop and ask each which they are.
> They are all going down, or I am.


Have you ever been caught in a riot? I have. As one person attending what is supposed to be a peaceful protest, you have no way of knowing that it might turn, or in some cases even be aware that it has turned. into a riot elsewhere in the crowd.

You can also be in a situation where you are not even a participant in a protest, but just someone going about their business, like the kid walking to class at Kent State and get gunned down by indiscriminate shooting. What was being proposed is also called murder. That person does not belong in the job they had.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I just cant remember when cops lost their prerogative of using deadly force to combat deadly force directed at them or an innocent party. Its got to be a new development of some type.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

As soon as people started throwing bricks the officers should have responded with 12ga bean bag rounds and rubber shot, their inaction led to greater violence and destruction.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I just cant remember when cops lost their prerogative of using deadly force to combat deadly force directed at them or an innocent party. Its got to be a new development of some type.


The issue here is if you have a looter, who may be trying to steal, but is not threatening you with deadly force, what is appropriate? The Detroit source seems to say kill them, and everybody else in the vicinity. Doesn't sounds like a good way to rebuild a city to me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ever. Notice what wins and what looses when political correctness and free speech colloid?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> As soon as people started throwing bricks the officers should have responded with 12ga bean bag rounds and rubber shot, their inaction led to greater violence and destruction.


That is a much more reasoned response than what the Detroit official was saying.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Diver said:


> The issue here is if you have a looter, who may be trying to steal, but is not threatening you with deadly force, what is appropriate? The Detroit source seems to say kill them, and everybody else in the vicinity. Doesn't sounds like a good way to rebuild a city to me.


Ever been to Detroit? If so , come back since we missed you the first time.

Seriously now, things have to be bad for a Black majority to elect a White Mayor. The populace has finally figured out what Coleman,Kyame and David did to them


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

diver said:


> have you ever been caught in a riot? I have. As one person attending what is supposed to be a peaceful protest, you have no way of knowing that it might turn, or in some cases even be aware that it has turned. Into a riot elsewhere in the crowd.
> 
> You can also be in a situation where you are not even a participant in a protest, but just someone going about their business, like the kid walking to class at kent state and get gunned down by indiscriminate shooting. What was being proposed is also called murder. That person does not belong in the job they had.


Yeah, I have been in a riot, the Watts riot, so don't tell me about it. I was not a participant, but a resident of Compton at the time.
It is to bad that a non participant was killed at Kent State, you can blame that on the commie agitators that forced the activation of the guard in the first place. 
I don't condone what bad cops do, and then some locations are the cause for that sort of extreemisim by them.
If you try to be a good guy, they take that as weakness and grind you up.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh,I saw the '67 Riots in DeToilet. The dishwasher called in at the Restaurant saying he wasn't coming in because "Ayes In A Riot"


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Ever been to Detroit? If so , come back since we missed you the first time.
> 
> Seriously now, things have to be bad for a Black majority to elect a White Mayor. The populace has finally figured out what Coleman,Kyame and David did to them


Yes I have. Last I knew it was still covered by the same laws as the rest of Michigan, which don't include a license to kill for the cops. Last I knew however, the Police Chief was recommending that law abiding citizens arm themselves. Sounds like the beginning of a turnaround to me.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, I have been in a riot, the Watts riot, so don't tell me about it. I was not a participant, but a resident of Compton at the time.
> It is to bad that a non participant was killed at Kent State, you can blame that on the commie agitators that forced the activation of the guard in the first place.
> I don't condone what bad cops do, and then some locations are the cause for that sort of extreemisim by them.
> If you try to be a good guy, they take that as weakness and grind you up.


I can't tell if you're agreeing or disagreeing. If you have been in a riot then I assume you would not approve of the cops just starting kill everyone, presumably including yourself.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

stupid people in Stupid places doing stupid things

Beware the 3 S's


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Whether she thought it should be done, she is right. If you start shooting trouble makers they will stop.
> 
> I can see where it might not be a good idea to post something like that if you are in law enforcement or an officer of the court but that doesn't make her wrong.


They will stop or they will shoot back. Seriously, if the cops just start shooting people they had better be ready for a lot of dead police officers in some of these towns, because many of these rioters are gang bangers and they are armed and will shoot back.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> They will stop or they will shoot back. Seriously, if the cops just start shooting people they had better be ready for a lot of dead police officers in some of these towns, because many of these rioters are gang bangers and they are armed and will shoot back.


Not to mention the peaceful protestors may decide being peaceful isn't too smart.


----------

